# Ford Triton V10 manifold gasket



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

My Rexhall appears to have suffered the punishment of the non-Peage Pyrenees return route last month, and is consequently chuffing away under load.  

I spoke briefly to Duncan (damondunc) last week about it, and these engines are apparently prone to the manifold gasket blowing if punished. Apart from the possibility of studs breaking 8O, has anyone had such an issue with this engine, and if so, what are the best and worst cases for repair?

Dougie.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

On those big old engines I found that a soaking of a mixture of diesel and parafin on the studs over a week will make quite a difference. Can one still buy gasket sheets now to make one's own gasket. :wink: :wink: good luck on that one.Oh yes don't forget to separate the exhuast pipe first.

cabby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*V10*

What is the Mileage Dougie?

™


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: V10*



cabby said:


> On those big old engines I found that a soaking of a mixture of diesel and parafin on the studs over a week will make quite a difference. Can one still buy gasket sheets now to make one's own gasket. :wink: :wink:


It's only a 1999, and they're still making them, so no gasket sheets necessary. 



teemyob said:


> What is the Mileage Dougie?


Only 22,500.

Dougie.


----------

